# If you were in the market for a dog, what kind would it be?



## Mr. Ed (Nov 15, 2020)

I wouldn't be able to get another dog because we have two dogs now. A new dog would have to get along with cats, but not necessarily children. I prefer large or medium breed dogs of small breeds.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2020)

Without a shadow of a doubt..it would be a labradoodle as we have had for the last 15 years as a family..

They are highly intelligent ( the poodle part).. and very family orientated and good natured ( Labrador part) ..and they barely shed at all  (great for asthma sufferers )


Ours..


----------



## Don M. (Nov 15, 2020)

Our last dog was a miniature poodle....great house dog.  Now, we have a daily, hours long, visit from the neighbors beagle...who spends her weekdays with us, while they are at work.   Overall, beagles are my favorite breed.


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 15, 2020)

If you were in the market for a dog, what kind would it be?​
*A 'hot dog' with onions......I'm starving.*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2020)

I like all breeds, though Labrador Retrievers are my favourite. They are easy to train, loyal, affectionate, and don't bother my allergies


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 15, 2020)

I'd definitely would  want a Labrador. We had two of them and we couldn't have asked for a more mild mannered, affectionate, dog. 
I am also partial to Beagles because my first dog was a Beagle.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

A Labrador Retriever...I had a co-worker who brought hers to work every day, and he was a wonderful dog.

Sadly, my feline roommate put her paw down and declared that there will be No Dogs In This House...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 15, 2020)

In a year or so, after we sell our boat, will get a Shih Tzu pup. Love a big dog, like our last last Siberian/Malamute mix Husky, but we can no longer handle a big dog. Want a "lap dog"/"ankle-biter". And, absolutely no rescue dog! "Been there, done that" with two that had behavioral problems and had to return to Rescue.  No "store bought" pup either. Will come from a local Breeder that has high reviews.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 15, 2020)

If / when one of our dogs passes we'd be checking with our friend that runs a small dog rescue.  A Poodle, Bichon Frise or Schnauzer would be preferable, a mix breed is welcome.


----------



## jujube (Nov 15, 2020)

A chihuahua. They don't need to be walked.....you just hold them out a window and squeeze....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2020)

jujube said:


> A chihuahua. They don't need to be walked.....you just hold them out a window and squeeze....


I'll have to tell my daughter that one, she has a chihuahua... or as my o/h call it .. a rat on a  rope... 

Pixie...


----------



## Elsie (Nov 15, 2020)

If I had the space indoors and outdoors and energy, I'd have a German Shepard.  Well trained of course.   Several years ago, I visited a young couple next door who had a German Shepard I'd never come in contact with before.
As I entered their apartment and sat on their couch, the dog came right over to me and sat on the floor close to me.  The couple were amazed.  The husband said that's the first time their dog had done that with a stranger.  (who could know why.) 
There is just something about a German Shepard's stance that makes them seem self-assured that I like.  As long  as they're well trained to keep their cool.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 15, 2020)

A mutt.  They are the best kind.  They are healthier because of the diverse gene pool.  They need homes.


----------



## Elsie (Nov 15, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> A mutt.  They are the best kind.  They are healthier because of the diverse gene pool.  They need homes.


I forgot to mention I like ALL dogs.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 15, 2020)

We've had many different dogs through the years. All were great dogs and I miss everyone of them.
But I do have a fondness for labs, mixed or straight up.
Right now we have a 10 month old lab named, Simmy. 
Simmy at 8 weeks.

Simmy at 6 months.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 15, 2020)

Just get a bunch. They'll keep you young.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2020)

That would be a Shih Tzu for me.  I have one now and she's a great doggie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> A mutt.  They are the best kind.  They are healthier because of the diverse gene pool.  They need homes.


I beg to differ but my dog is the best!


----------



## Kadee (Nov 15, 2020)

One just like this adorable little lady ....Cavalier King Charles


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 15, 2020)

If you were in the market for a dog, what kind would it be?​
If I still lived at the cabin, it'd be a wolf pup

But, after having many large breeds, I'd get a small one......maybe a Brussels Griffon


----------



## needshave (Nov 15, 2020)

Lucca, 

 50% energy, 50% personality


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2020)

An Australian Kelpie or a Blue heeler.
You can not find a more loyal and protective fur-friend, and although they are a high-energy dog, they love 
being a member of the family.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'll have to tell my daughter that one, she has a chihuahua... or as my o/h call it .. a rat on a  rope...
> 
> Pixie...


@hollydolly I always refer to them as rats on a string too


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

When I met my now huz he had a large male Dobermann named Max
First time I met Max he sniffed me and looked me up and down and licked my hand
That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship
Max was one of the largest Dobermanns I had ever seen...he weighed in at 80kg or 176pounds
Max's head stood level with my hip and I am a tall person
We have seen him nudge a baby bird back towards the parent bird with much success
Before huz moved he was burgled while at work and the burglars beat Max almost senseless with a baseball bat
Complications arose from this beating and sadly Max died on the Vet's operating table only a few years after I met him
Max was truly a 'Gentle Giant' and we miss him greatly


----------



## Kadee (Nov 15, 2020)

Tish said:


> An Australian Kelpie or a Blue heeler.
> You can not find a more loyal and protective fur-friend, and although they are a high-energy dog, they love
> being a member of the family.
> 
> View attachment 133622


@Tish our next door neighbours ..when I say next door they are actually behind us their side fence is our back fence ,anyway they have a kelpie like yours  and when we go over for a barbie hubs makes a fuss of Zayhne so when he hears hubs doing something in our shed Zayhne sits on his owners bed and barks and whines for him to come over and pat him ..well play tug a war with a old flat football


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

@peramangkelder , my heartbreaks for Max to have suffered so much while protecting your O/H... 

. This was ours family Dobie.. Zeus, he passed last year... he was also one of  the family security dogs .


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> When I met my now huz he had a large male Dobermann named Max
> First time I met Max he sniffed me and looked me up and down and licked my hand
> That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship
> Max was one of the largest Dobermanns I had ever seen...he weighed in at 80kg or 176pounds
> ...


I am so sorry this happened to such a beautiful gentle creature, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> @Tish our next door neighbours ..when I say next door they are actually behind us their side fence is our back fence ,anyway they have a kelpie like yours  and when we go over for a barbie hubs makes a fuss of Zayhne so when he hears hubs doing something in our shed Zayhne sits on his owners bed and barks and whines for him to come over and pat him ..well play tug a war with a old flat football


Yep, that's Kelpies for you, once they adopt you, you are their family for life.


----------



## old medic (Nov 16, 2020)

We have been having this talk lately... After 36 years of many different dogs, Our 14 year old Mutt is the last of our dogs...
We have always had large breeds and they run free.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 22, 2021)

A rescue dog of course,  they do not ask to be born into a life that they are forced to live. We've had dogs over the years purebred and mutts all wonderful companions for our family. When our last dog passed away we decided not to get another dog, a year with no dog put paid to that. We adopted a rescue from Mexico and he has been the most challenging but he is a sweetheart.  I thank God for sending him at a time when I most needed a friend. Breeders are charging exorbitant amounts of money for purebreds, at least here in this part of the country while there are dozens of rescues that would thank you for a warm bed and food.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 22, 2021)

I also would have a rescue dog. I am partial to Beagles since that was my first dog as a child and after we were married we had quite a few breeds but the Labs stood out as the most loving and gentle. I never had to worry about them being around our kids.
As much as I would love to have one we are to old. 
I got a taste of what could happen a few years back. My hubby was away at the time and I was home alone. I dislocated my knee, called 911 and  went to the hospital . That evening after my brother in law brought me home I had to struggle to the door to let our dog out. 
Luckily we had a fenced in yard but it was quite a challenge to feed him and let him out.
It made me stop and think how things can change in a flash  and at our age getting  a pet of any kind would be risky. I don't think it would be fair to the pet either.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'll have to tell my daughter that one, she has a chihuahua... or as my o/h call it .. a rat on a  rope...
> 
> Pixie...
> 
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> When I met my now huz he had a large male Dobermann named Max
> First time I met Max he sniffed me and looked me up and down and licked my hand
> That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship
> Max was one of the largest Dobermanns I had ever seen...he weighed in at 80kg or 176pounds
> ...


Some people don’t deserve air. I’m so sorry for your loss. Dogs are definitely our best friends. Guaranteed.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 22, 2021)

It depends on what you want. I have never had a bad dog. Right now I have an English Bulldog, very low energy and extremely mellow. I also have a Chihuahua, also a sweetheart but a little more nervous. Smartest dog I ever had was a Pomeranian. All my dogs except the Pomeranian came from the shelter or a rescue.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 23, 2021)

Breed doesn't matter, but it has to be a male, and I'm gonna name him "Edsel".


----------



## Wren (Jan 23, 2021)

Only one for me,  a Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> One just like this adorable little lady ....Cavalier King Charles  View attachment 133605


That's the one I would go for.


----------

